# Call of Juarez: The Cartel



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 4, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]-4khHSqUbAI[/YOUTUBE]

Too bad it ain't ol' west, amigos. Music's goddarn kick-arse!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 4, 2011)

*Re: Juarez!*

Next time.. when creating a thread for a game discussion, include COMPLETE NAME of the game in the thread title. You can include all the funny adjectives you can, but make sure that thread title has complete name of the game. 

I'm changing the name now.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 4, 2011)

^ looks like you know what to do with the green power. Kudos mate. 

On topic:
I'm gonna play this game no matter what the theme is. Its prequels were awesome.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 4, 2011)

Watched the trailer last night.

And DID he really shoot a PISTOL BULLET WITH A SHOTGUN? or.. my is my monitor going crazy?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 4, 2011)

This ain't FREEDOM!!! 

trololol


----------



## gameranand (Mar 4, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:
			
		

> And DID he really shoot a PISTOL BULLET WITH A SHOTGUN? or.. my is my monitor going crazy?


Yes he did. Your monitor is not faulty. LOL


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 4, 2011)

R.I.P Call of Juarez. It was nice knowing you. 

I'll reserve my judgment till I see a gameplay video.


----------



## Faun (Mar 4, 2011)

@Ethan
Will this game remind me of "Gun" ?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 4, 2011)

^^ Nope its a different kinda game. Yes it is a cowboy style shooter but has also has a brother who plays as stealth. And both are kinda different you'll know when you'll play.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm not sure Faun. I haven't played GUN, but both the previous games are fantastic. They stick to the true Wild Wild West tradition with all those accents, Duels, horse riding, civil war, bars fights etc. Please play it, if you still haven't.


----------



## Faun (Mar 4, 2011)

Here is a video from Gun, can I expect same sort of fun horse riding and music ?
YouTube - GUN - The Black Wolf Hunt


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 4, 2011)

^ COJ:BiB is another "Gun". Play it. Only difference is that you won't get as many side missions as there were in "Gun" and limited sandbox.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Mar 4, 2011)

i think it should be good even though the setting is different...the earlier CoJ were pretty good so it should not disappoint.. just hoping..

anyway, this year seems good for PC gamers- Crysis 2, AC Brotherhood, BF 3, MW 3, some really good titles coming for the PC...i am so happy 



Ethan_Hunt said:


> I'm not sure Faun. I haven't played GUN, but both the previous games are fantastic. They stick to the true Wild Wild West tradition with all those accents, Duels, horse riding, civil war, bars fights etc. Please play it, if you still haven't.



You should play it..its very good..you won't be disappointed even now..


----------



## Faun (Mar 4, 2011)

Hey thanks himadri and jojo. I will try this.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 4, 2011)

I'll raise the stakes with this: YouTube - Call of Juarez Bound In Blood - Ride

Call of Juarez's main menu music: YouTube - Call Of Juarez Soundtrack - Menu' Theme

This game is entirely in first person mode. The video that you have posted, resembles a lot to Red Dead Redemption, which was another awesome game, sadly it was console only.


----------



## tkin (Mar 4, 2011)

Will it have the same bs drm from ubisoft? Then goodbye coj.


----------



## Faun (Mar 4, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> I'll raise the stakes with this: YouTube - Call of Juarez Bound In Blood - Ride
> 
> This game is entirely in first person mode. The video that you have posted, resembles a lot to Red Dead Redemption, which was another awesome game, sadly it was console only.



This looks awesome


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 4, 2011)

Here's a kick-as* deal that you wouldn't miss: eBay India: Call Of Juarez Bound In Blood (Original PC Game) (item 250782326908 end time 05-Mar-2011 22:47:43 IST)

Bound in Blood for only 250 bucks. Need more incentive?


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 5, 2011)

The Cartel is not exactly what i expect from CoJ series.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 5, 2011)

Yeah, modern Mehico is .......

But, I'm still gonna try it. Techland are graphics powerhouse too.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 5, 2011)

^^ But where is fun by riding a horse like we do in its prequels...?

NVIDIAGeek = CoJ Fanboi?????


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 5, 2011)

tkin said:


> Will it have the same bs drm from ubisoft? Then goodbye coj.



AC2-like drm has been thrashed by ubi themselves. Don't worry.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 5, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ But where is fun by riding a horse like we do in its prequels...?
> 
> NVIDIAGeek = CoJ Fanboi?????



Yeah I'm a fan but the setting is bad. But who knows it might turn out to be a good game.


----------



## soumo27 (Jul 19, 2011)

Releasing today....

Gameplay Trailer:=  

[YOUTUBE]erEvZm89AZg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tkin (Jul 19, 2011)

^^Performance does not look good.


----------



## Soumik99 (Jul 19, 2011)

That makes me wonder which one's going to be better, Deus Ex 3 or COJ The Cartel.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jul 19, 2011)

Sad they pushed the PC release to September but the  Music Rocks


----------



## gameranand (Jul 19, 2011)

I wonder why they went from cowboy to modern.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 19, 2011)

Same thoughts here, Cowboy-ism is (sadly was now) he specialty of CoJ series after all.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 19, 2011)

No point in beating a dead horse now. Techland screwed up big time, now they can either bury the ashes of this game and close the series OR we can hope they learn from their mistake and give the fans what the previous CoJ games had provided; a True wild wild west experience. 

Will start this turd after I'm done with Metro 2033.


----------



## tkin (Jul 20, 2011)

After the beautiful BiB, this game will look like $h!t, way to kill off a franchise, after the success of RDR it looks the cowboy theme is more popular than ever.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 20, 2011)

Yeah well but nothing can be done now. Lets see how this game turns out.

Oh boy IGN gave it a bad rating.
4.5/10

Well TBH I don't blame them this game does looks bad. Can't comment on gameplay though.


----------



## tkin (Jul 20, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Yeah well but nothing can be done now. Lets see how this game turns out.
> 
> Oh boy IGN gave it a bad rating.
> 4.5/10
> ...


Hmm, they fckn killed the franchise, god damn it, think I'll play some BiB now.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 30, 2011)

Completed the game a few minutes back and it was just as I suspected, disappointing. Believe me when I say this, it had the potential to be a good game, but was marred by amateurish script and dialogues. It seemed as if someone just wrote the lines in less than 30 seconds. The amount of F-Bombs dropped in this game would even put Kane & Lynch to shame. The storyline was the only thing, which I feel, worthwhile in this god-forsaken game. The gameplay was generic and nothing to write home about. Graphics were a complete mess on the 360. It's extremely blurry and makes it look like a PS2 title. Half the time you can make out who's shooting and from where are the bullets coming in. As soon as you zoom-in to get a good look, texture pop-in occurs. Talk about an engine upgrade. PC users, don't lay much hope on this game. Anyway, I was about to write a full review of it, but backed out, since it didn't deserve that. I hope Techland learns from this mistake and we can hope for a new franchise now. Bound in Blood is as far as you can get with a Call of Juarez experience.


----------

